# Jordanelle



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, I am going to Jordanelle sunday to try some 'deep' sea fishing for browns. Any good suggestions? Thanks....


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Hello .45. Good to see that you found us.
I'm assuming that you will not be shore fishing.
You want to get right on bottom for the Browns.
Try a tube jig, kastmaster, jigging spoon, and ice flies like rat finkies and ratsos.
Tip the hooks with worm or cut bait.
Try using 2 different offerings at the same time like:
A smaller kastmaster with a ratso about 12' above it.
A tube jig 1" to 3" with a rat finkie 12" above it.
There are many combos that will work, but most important, hold your rod at all times. The bite will very and at times it will be light.
You will also pick up some SMB and Perch when you use this set up.
You can also cast and bounce a jig off the bottom.
Good luck and have fun up there tomorrow.
Grandpa D.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for all the info Grandpa D...I am going after browns. I'll see if I can slide by the bass and get below them.. :lol: You are right though, I will be in a boat if they can make room for me....funny thing, my Chevy still tows this up Parley's about 80 mph. :lol:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

:lol: That would be fun to watch go up parleys :lol:

I need to go up to Jordanelle here real soon, I am having cabin fever!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

Jeez....I had some beautiful pic's to show and this place won't let me post my pictures.. :? 

Anyway....no browns....a couple of nice rainbow and some trash fish (bass) 6" to 15" .
It was hard to fish with all the traffic and ski boats making hugh waves...but at least now I know where to go and not to go.... :wink: 

Most were caught on a Mepps spinner on 4lb test trolling....even the bass... :mrgreen:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

.45, hold on to those pictures. We are working on getting things set up for picture posting as we speak.
It just takes a little time to get a new site up and running.
We had to start it before everything was ready, because of the DWR shut down without notice.
Soon things will be at a normal state and everyone will fill at home.
Thanks to everyone for your patients.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Well, good thing it is starting to cool down, before long there won't be near the amount boats on the lake.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re:*



Grandpa D said:


> Hello .45. Good to see that you found us.
> I'm assuming that you will not be shore fishing.
> You want to get right on bottom for the Browns.
> Try a tube jig, kastmaster, jigging spoon, and ice flies like rat finkies and ratsos.
> ...


Grandpa D....

What is a rat finkie and a ratsos?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Just another type of lure. Like rooster tail or cast master, just a little different variety of them. Kind of a attractor, lead your bread and butter with something flashy.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Just another type of lure. Like rooster tail or cast master, just a little different variety of them. Kind of a attractor, lead your bread and butter with something flashy.


Oh.....kinda like that avatar of yours? Can you imagine trolling with a pair of those? :roll:


----------

